# Mimi and Leo play time video!



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I've never posted a video, so I hope this works but I thought everyone would enjoy it! This is Mimi and Leo playing last week, it melts my heart every time I watch it!!

Enjoy!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

http://i1151.photobucket.com/albums...-A2E4-B9B5F16CD2A2-20938-00000FE11A44E30C.mp4


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

http://s1151.photobucket.com/albums...-A2E4-B9B5F16CD2A2-20938-00000FE11A44E30C.mp4


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't think I'm doing it right! Help!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

It worked! I love it!!!!!

I adore Leo's funny face when you say "she's a baby!" He's like "mom, I knoowwwww. Stop ruining play time." Lol. So cute. I'm glad they are getting along so well. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> It worked! I love it!!!!!
> 
> I adore Leo's funny face when you say "she's a baby!" He's like "mom, I knoowwwww. Stop ruining play time." Lol. So cute. I'm glad they are getting along so well.
> 
> ...


Thanks ash! This may sound silly, but which link worked for you? I'm have trouble viewing it on my phone? Lol

He really loves her and she adores him too, find Leo a playmate mission accomplished! Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm on my phone and the link in the 2nd post worked 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't see a video  I was looking forward to it too


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> I don't think I'm doing it right! Help!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yay just reloaded page and it is working now! It is so adorable!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

intent2smile said:


> Yay just reloaded page and it is working now! It is so adorable!!


I finally got it to work too! Stupid iPhone!! Lol. 

Thank you Amy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hehehe. that is the cutest thing ever. its great that they have each other to play with !!! 

( the second link worked for me )


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> hehehe. that is the cutest thing every. its great that they have eachother to play with !!!
> 
> ( the second link worked for me )


Thanks Elaine!! Minus the messy bed, it's pretty cute, lol. I feel like she's growing so fast! I want to hit pause!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

the bed didnt look messy to me, it looked nice and comfy cozy  . they do grow fast !!
is she fitting into the rrc xxs good now ?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> the bed didnt look messy to me, it looked nice and comfy cozy  . they do grow fast !!
> is she fitting into the rrc xxs good now ?


The sorbet dress is smaller than the shopping dress, the sorbet fits her now. Also the thermals are kinda big but the HK fit good!! Her susan lanci Swarovski collar and shag blanket came in yesterday too, unfortunately Leo claimed the blanket immediately. Lol










Who doesn't love a man in pink? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

So hubby came home, gave me some bad news, I was very sad...then I open
this thread, watch your video and all my worries melted away for a moment,
thank you babe. That was such a sweet video, you should definitely post vids
more often. Leo is soooo handsome & Mimi is just too precious pawing at him to
play, it's heart warming to watch them. :love2: I love your voice too.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Love Leo in pink! :bunny:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> So hubby came home, gave me some bad news, I was very sad...then I open
> this thread, watch your video and all my worries melted away for a moment,
> thank you babe. That was such a sweet video, you should definitely post vids
> more often. Leo is soooo handsome & Mimi is just too precious pawing at him to
> play, it's heart warming to watch them. :love2: I love your voice too.


I'm sorry to hear you got bad news, pm me if you want, always here for you (I know u already know that). 

I'm happy it put a smile on your face! I wanted to edit my voice out but I don't know how, I barely figured out how to post it! Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> I'm sorry to hear you got bad news, pm me if you want, always here for you (I know u already know that).
> 
> I'm happy it put a smile on your face! I wanted to edit my voice out but I don't know how, I barely figured out how to post it! Lol.



Of course I know my love. It's just life stuff, we'll get by.

I hope your week is going well. It's getting warm here,
snow is almost all melted, it's raining too, you should
have seen my dirty monkeys after their walk, oh lord,lol.

I don't know if there is a way to edit your voice out
on Photobucket, but on Youtube you can put music 
over it, in the editing section. But you have a nice
voice, so no need to edit.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh that is so precious and funny, and I LOVE the look he gave you, "Oh What, Woman???"

Can't wait to see lots & lots more now you know how to do it, clever girl 

LS you got my email if you want to talk ... one day we girlies should do a skype group, now wouldn't that be something!!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> Oh that is so precious and funny, and I LOVE the look he gave you, "Oh What, Woman???"
> 
> Can't wait to see lots & lots more now you know how to do it, clever girl
> 
> LS you got my email if you want to talk ... one day we girlies should do a skype group, now wouldn't that be something!!!


Haha, I know, like "mommy I KNOW she is a baby and I AM being gentle!!"

I have Skype!!!! Lets do it one day!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

That is so stinking cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All your pups are. When is #5 coming home?   You do have a nice voice. Send Leo my way.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

It's too short! Lol! I absolutely love it! It's helping me make dinner more bearable!

And no,no,no - don't edit out your voice! I like when you can hear what's being said to them! Their reaction make more sense!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I love this video! What a gorgeous pair!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Evelyn said:


> That is so stinking cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All your pups are. When is #5 coming home?   You do have a nice voice. Send Leo my way.


Thank you Evelyn!! No more chi's! If I get 5, then I'll need 6!! I think mine do better in pairs of 2! You may have to fight Jayda for Leo first! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Angel1210 said:


> It's too short! Lol! I absolutely love it! It's helping me make dinner more bearable!
> 
> And no,no,no - don't edit out your voice! I like when you can hear what's being said to them! Their reaction make more sense!


Haha, thank you! I didn't wanna bore everyone with too long of a video!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I love this video! What a gorgeous pair!


Thanks Melissa!! Xox. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LolaKaty (Jul 18, 2012)

Precious!!!!!!!


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

O.M.G!!! That is THE cutest! Mimi makes little Leo look HUGE! haha So cute!!! I have MAJOR puppy fever now!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Owl said:


> O.M.G!!! That is THE cutest! Mimi makes little Leo look HUGE! haha So cute!!! I have MAJOR puppy fever now!


Thank you!! Leo is a giant compared to her, for now!! Don't do it! If you get 3, u will end up with 4!! Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thank you!! Leo is a giant compared to her, for now!! Don't do it! If you get 3, u will end up with 4!! Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


haha TOO late! I'm already on a waiting list for a puppy this fall. I plan to get back into showing (just for fun/hobby, not in a serious matter) So #3 WILL be coming! lol

If a #4 comes along, you can definitely rub the 'I told you so' in my face  haha!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Owl said:


> haha TOO late! I'm already on a waiting list for a puppy this fall. I plan to get back into showing (just for fun/hobby, not in a serious matter) So #3 WILL be coming! lol
> 
> If a #4 comes along, you can definitely rub the 'I told you so' in my face  haha!


You are??! How exciting! Another chi?? Long or short coat? 

It's funny, bc when I decided to get Leo, my friend who owns a local dog store said I wasn't nuts for wanting a third but 4 would work out much better. And I was like "no way, ur crazy, i will never have 4 dogs!!"
Now she tells me "told you so!" Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> You are??! How exciting! Another chi?? Long or short coat?
> 
> It's funny, bc when I decided to get Leo, my friend who owns a local dog store said I wasn't nuts for wanting a third but 4 would work out much better. And I was like "no way, ur crazy, i will never have 4 dogs!!"
> Now she tells me "told you so!" Lol.
> ...


Yup! Where I have 2 smooths, this one will be a long coat. The breeder I am getting it from, is a breeder I used to show for in my teens. I've known her for over 10 years and she is the original owner of Thai's parents, and also who I got Thai from. I have owned multiple dogs from her through my life. She plans to retire and is only having 1 more litter. I decided I had to have at least 1 more from her! I feel like a 4th isn't too far out of the question


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> The sorbet dress is smaller than the shopping dress, the sorbet fits her now. Also the thermals are kinda big but the HK fit good!! Her susan lanci Swarovski collar and shag blanket came in yesterday too, unfortunately Leo claimed the blanket immediately. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh how Lady loves a man in pink....wink, wink, Leo. Leo, you play nice with your sister, she is still a baby!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't view it. :/ It just shows an empty lil white box.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> I can't view it. :/ It just shows an empty lil white box.


Try clicking the link in the second post T, that's the one that worked for me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Oh how Lady loves a man in pink....wink, wink, Leo. Leo, you play nice with your sister, she is still a baby!


Leo is blushing over here 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

omg!!! That video is soooooo cute!!! Thanks you so much for sharing your beautiful babies with us.
I love how they play together, she is such a tiny princess love her little paws in the air <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

